# Trend T11 EK



## HDS (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm not sure if Trend are very well known in the US, but here in the UK they are a respected brand with an extensive range of Routers, Cutters, Spindle tooling, Jigs and accessories.
It's basically and ELU, DeWalt clone.
I bought my router over two and a half years ago and so far (Touch Wood) there have been no problems.
The machine has all the usual bells and whistles you'd expect of a top of the range model, 2000W, Variable speed control, Electronic Torque stabiliser, soft start etc. But my main reason for selecting this model was the ability to adjust it's cutter height from the router base, (for table mounted use).
I have been very pleased with the quality, reliability and performance of this machine, nothing seems to phase it no matter how delicate or heavy the task.
The Power switch stays latched on, and located in the Right handle sprue for convenient safe operation (No need to take your hands off the router to switch off or on).
Accessories supplied with the router are limited, you get an nice moulded carry case, Guide bars and fence with micro-adjuster and a router lift fine adjust handle, dust collection attachment and a 35mm guide bushing.

The T11 EK 240V version, (T11 ELK 115V version) has ample power in reserve, it is very difficult to get this machine anywhere near it's stalling torque, and thanks to the Torque Stabiliser, on-load speed stays remarkably constant whatever the operation or material used.

As with any high power input machine care must be taken to allow sufficient cooling air at all times, so ensure an extract facility is provided in an enclosed under bench dust cabinet, just a few minutes use at high loads will rapidly cause the router to get very hot.

Plunge depth is also another major feature, 0-80mm, especially useful for table mounted use.

My only criticism of the machine is that for table mounted use, the height adjustment is very slow, but this was easily overcome by using a speedbrace.

All in all this is an outstanding workhorse router and is well worth every penny.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I will second that opinion of Trend products being of high quality.


----------



## halken (Mar 24, 2008)

i,ll second that plus the t11 has very good visabilty when used by hand


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

I just bought one of these brutes.
Very impressive.

I do have two problems though:

It's too big for my router table so I'll have to build another.

I can't get the brute back in its box!
I've tried all approaches, it's like the Krypton Factor.


----------



## whitelantern (Jul 25, 2010)

HELP!

Well I got a T11-router and a by it from UK for about 4 years ago I live in Sweden.
I havent used is so mutch becuse I also got a Hitachi TR-8, the T11 router is mounted in a router table. But in a fju weeks ago a was on my way to build a step down to the basemen.
But the router become terrible hot, the axle nearly couldn’t be rotated by hand.
I have bow it clean from dust and check the bearings and the brush I cant find the problem. Is there enyone that have a idea.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

If you are using the router inverted have you rigged-up some dust extraction? Without it dust may be dropping down into the motor and fouling the bearings. The T11 is a direct descendant of the Elu MOF177e and my type 2 is now some 20 years old with a newer sibling (type 4) of 11 years. The newer machine is used out on site regularly (I've just done the lock routing on 30 doors with it) but I hacve had bearings seize on the older machine because I was table routing huge amounts of MDF without proper extraction.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Christer.


----------



## whitelantern (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes I use it inverted in a table but I haven’t use it more then about 4 to 5 ours totally and no mdf  .I remove the dust ring from the bearings and I couldn’t find any dust inside. 
When I check the brushes I saw that the plastic was little melted beside one of the Brush holder so it realy getting hot.


----------



## HDS (Jun 3, 2009)

*Bearing Failure!*

Hi Phil,
I suspect you are bang on with your diagnosis.
My bottom Bearing failed on the T11, having been used inverted in the router table relying only on my chip extractor for dust collection.
I replaced the bearings myself with original replacements from Trend.
When I stripped the machine I found the rotor/ stator and bearings caked with MDF dust and resin.
I modified my table and now have the dust shroud in place connected to my Record RSDE1 dust extractor in addition to the chip extractor, the router runs about 70% cooler now even under full continuous load.

It's worth the investment of a purpose built "Dust extractor", they cost from around GBP 120 upto about 500 for a big industrial one. (To clarify, dust extractors have HEPA filters to remove harmful fine dust down to 0.5 microns. Chip Extractors allow fine dust to escape, harmful to both you and your machinery).





Phil P said:


> If you are using the router inverted have you rigged-up some dust extraction? Without it dust may be dropping down into the motor and fouling the bearings. The T11 is a direct descendant of the Elu MOF177e and my type 2 is now some 20 years old with a newer sibling (type 4) of 11 years. The newer machine is used out on site regularly (I've just done the lock routing on 30 doors with it) but I hacve had bearings seize on the older machine because I was table routing huge amounts of MDF without proper extraction.


----------



## whitelantern (Jul 25, 2010)

Dr.Zook said:


> Welcome to the forums Christer.


thanks!


----------



## whitelantern (Jul 25, 2010)

HDS said:


> It's worth the investment of a purpose built "Dust extractor", they cost from around GBP 120 upto about 500 for a big industrial one. (To clarify, dust extractors have HEPA filters to remove harmful fine dust down to 0.5 microns. Chip Extractors allow fine dust to escape, harmful to both you and your machinery).


Yes but my new workshop isent finished yet so I have no plays for a extractor
but I havent used it in the table for more then about 3 hours. And my old 
Hitatchi a have used in a table for years witout dust extractor.

But I plan to build a cyclone when I´m finished whit the house that i build for the family. But I now it is in wrong order... First the workshop after that the house.


----------



## whitelantern (Jul 25, 2010)

HDS said:


> My bottom Bearing failed on the T11, having been used inverted in the router table relying only on my chip extractor for dust collection.
> I replaced the bearings myself with original replacements from Trend.


HDS ho did you do to replace the bearing.
when a lock at the spare parts diagram I cant find witch screw that hold the hole ting together.
Is it only the axle? Did you just first remove the bearing lock nut and then press out the axle?

I remove the dust ring again and the spacer inside the bearing and start to remove the grease and suddenly I find a small piece of copper 2x1 mm and very thin the balls must have running over it I remove the piece and then the bearing rotate better!! But I realise that the bearing has been damaged by the copper piece so I have to replace the bearing. I gone contact Trend and here what them will say about it.


----------

